# Torr black friday deal



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Deal 1 goldfinger convex 58.4mm with metal handle usually 119 euro deal price 60 euro (plus £3 delivery) limited to the first three members. (Upgrade on handle available at difference)

Deal 2 standard convex 58.4mm with a premium wooden handle usually 60-70 euro for 40 euro (plus £3 postage) limited to the first three members


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

If you think the wood handle is a good match for my L1 I'll take it!

Is 58.4mm the right size?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes perfect size and should be able to get a good match.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent. If the gold finger can come with an L1 matching handle I'll go for that one. Otherwise the standard.

Thanks!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a wooden handle to match on goldfinger but it is extra as per first post


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

wow, dave, that is a fantastic deal, think i want a flat base though. surprised these haven't been snapped up....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Gold finger with black metal handle Dave... Thanks!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Could I take 1 of the standard convex tamper please thanks very much excellent price

Cheers James


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

actually, dave, could i take a standard convex tamper as well


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

At that price I'll take a Goldfinger with black metal handle please!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

How much extra Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two standard convex tampers now gone

1. Reneb

2. Jim beam

3.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fluffles said:


> How much extra Dave?


10 euro


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

That's fine I'll take it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

3 goldfingers gone

1. Mrshades

2. Rob666

3.fluffles


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry, just to be clear I'll take the gold finger with extra handle


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I knew these would not last long, just one standard tamper left folks


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll take a standard tamper


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

dave, what do you mean by premium wooden handle? which ones on the torr website are available for this?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I think they're all gone but I'll take one if there's one left or someone drops out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will pm all with payment details and options of handles over the weekend, should have these out on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new double basket what would be the best make basket to match with the tamper?

thanks James


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jim bean said:


> i'm in the market for a new double basket what would be the best make basket to match with the tamper?
> 
> Thanks james


vst


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Am I first reserve Dave?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Any news on this? Payments all made but haven't heard anything apart from an acknowledgement from Jens.


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

No worries if you've not got round to it yet but I've not received any payment request

cheers James


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

because there appears to be 2 jim beans


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

which hasnt helped


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

update is the tampers will go out tomorrow


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

So there is Jim Bean and JimBean


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> So there is Jim Bean and JimBean


thanfully the other jim bean pmd me.....


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

tHANKS FOR THE DEALS!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ahh didn't see this...would of definitely had a goldfinger.

Ah well


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Why wasn't this posted in the deals section?

Oh well another deal missed


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It went where mist people were looking at the time, if only lasted 10 minutes


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Just received my Torr. Looks great and will be trying it soon.

Thank you


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Pics please!


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks just received my beautiful walnut torr tamper lovely to use

cheers James


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Good to see you v briefly today Dave, and thanks very much for this... It's great!

Can you guess what it is yet?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

It's a pirate copy of James Bond?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Errrr..., it's not a pirate copy of anything - it's a Torr tamper.... or is there a joke that I've missed?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Really enjoying this tamper, thanks Dave!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MrShades said:


> Errrr..., it's not a pirate copy of anything - it's a Torr tamper.... or is there a joke that I've missed?


It's a ripoff of a ripoff of a Torr


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Completely confused now....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I doubt it very much


----------

